# Internationally trained...



## XCasper (Jan 30, 2009)

Howdy folks,

I've recently immigrated to Saskatchewan from Florida. I now have all my ducks in a row to work legally. I've even been approved by Sask Apprenticeship to sit for the Sask IP exam. Here's the rub: There's a lot of little and not so little differences between standard practices here and Florida. 

Even though they credited me with 10,000hours and say I can challenge the exam today I realized rather quickly, looking at the only practice exam I could find, that i need to do some studying first. The good thing is Sask will let me work for a year if I can find an employer.

Now the reason I'm posting all this gibberish. Does anyone in the Canadian system have any advice on study guides, sources of practice exams, etc? Most of y'all wouldn't need to ask this because you attended the schools but I did not.

Thanks for your time.
__________________


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

@PlugsAndLights or @emtnut [/MENTION] any advice for this guy?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

http://shop.csa.ca/en/canada/training/electrical-training/icat/electricaltrain


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Two questions:

Saskatchewan? Did you get lost?

Does this mean there's a job vacancy in Florida for a Canadian? Winter sucks.

Actually, that's three questions. Welcome to Canada  .


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> Two questions:
> 
> Saskatchewan? Did you get lost?
> 
> ...


Florida is full of Canadians and Floridians, not the friendliest.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

You don't say who 'they' are but I would start here and see if there is any course I could take to bring me up to speed...
http://saskapprenticeship.ca/

Often tech schools have upgrade courses, etc.

99 is the only person I know that did an 'on line' course and won. I have a friend that has been trying to write his Masters for at least a dozen years. Reads every new code book cover to cover, writes an exam, starts all over. Maybe just him. 

Although myself I like classes.

I wrote my Masters in 1975. The Instructor insisted that a 75% failure rate was possible on guys writing but not taking his course. I believe that.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

99cents said:


> Two questions:
> 
> Saskatchewan? Did you get lost?
> 
> ...


It was 14 C yesterday 99. You out of town?

We only have 6 inches of snow... sort of as it all melted yesterday. 2nd year coming up I haven't used my snowblower.

Life is wonderful eh?


----------



## XCasper (Jan 30, 2009)

99cents said:


> Saskatchewan? Did you get lost?


I can't think of a better place to get lost than northern Saskatchewan but no. This is the wife's home.



99cents said:


> Does this mean there's a job vacancy in Florida for a Canadian? Winter sucks.


Sure, if you're that desperate. Personally I'll take winters here. After 20 years of Florida's humidity I love this.


----------



## mitch65 (Mar 26, 2015)

99cents said:


> Two questions:
> 
> Saskatchewan? Did you get lost?
> 
> ...


+16 here yesterday.......


----------



## mitch65 (Mar 26, 2015)

XCasper said:


> I can't think of a better place to get lost than northern Saskatchewan but no. This is the wife's home.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, if you're that desperate. Personally I'll take winters here. After 20 years of Florida's humidity I love this.


 Small world, one of my journeymen is from Nipawin. Good place to live if you like the outdoors, some of the best lake fishing in North America within 100 or so Km.


----------



## XCasper (Jan 30, 2009)

daveEM said:


> You don't say who 'they' are but I would start here and see if there is any course I could take to bring me up to speed...
> http://saskapprenticeship.ca/


That is the "they" to whom I referred. In this matter they are the only AHJ I am aware of in my province. 

Saskatchewan doesn't utilize the term Master so the only level to aspire to here is Journeyman but since I have no burning desire to operate my own business again I'm happy.

I've never failed an exam before that I've stayed awake for but reviewing the first few practice exam questions it became apparent that I have a lot to learn. Conduits are in trade size here, not inches. Drop heights are in meters. Electricians here repair, or at least troubleshoot HVAC equipment?!? Many more terms to translate like MSDS is now MDS. WHMIS is a certification.... etc, ad nausium.

All the basics are the same and thank goodness AWG still applies.


----------



## XCasper (Jan 30, 2009)

mitch65 said:


> Small world, one of my journeymen is from Nipawin. Good place to live if you like the outdoors, some of the best lake fishing in North America within 100 or so Km.


Absolutely! We just moved down from Denare Beach, about 3.5 hours north of here. I miss living where the dogs and I just walk down the hill to the lake. Down side of the wife's promotion but I'm still close enough to Tobin lake and others that I should be able to get good use out of the boat this summer.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

The link 99cents posted ... particularly the CEPE http://shop.csa.ca/en/canada/c221-c...cat,4,shop,learning-institute,electricaltrain

If you can work thru all the questions in the CEPE, I'd think you'd do fine on the test.
Any you have a problem with, post the question in the Canuck section :thumbsup:

I'd fail the test these days ... Unless they let me bring in a metric convertor calculator :blink:


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

... and if you don't have a code book yet , here is some light reading for ya !

http://www.saskpower.com/wp-content/uploads/2015_Interpretations_Sept2016.pdf


----------

